# Largest Mantids



## ellroy (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi,

Whats the largest mantis in your collection?

Cheers

Alan


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 13, 2005)

hi,

Easily my largest mantis is h.membrenacea but I think my chinese nymphs will get bigger than it when they are adults or my gongy even.

Funny how large species (excluding the ones that resemble brances twigs etc) seem to look just basic in brown or green.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

H. Grandis.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 13, 2005)

Brunneria Borealis and Gongylus Gongyloides.

Would love to keep a Toxodera spec.... that would easily beat the largest species i have ever kept.


----------



## ellroy (Sep 15, 2005)

Do your adults show much variation in size within a species?


----------

